# and more turtle pics



## evin (Aug 28, 2008)

still trying to get some good snapshots of my turt also but here are a few good ones that were on my computer already
FATHEAD!













Moe












Boxies












Myrtle





i still gotta get better pics or the boxies for an ID but im pretty busy making my turt table and setting up my musks new tank and work so maybe after the table is done i can find time to get pics


----------



## Isa (Aug 28, 2008)

Nice pics

Your turtles are beautiful


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 28, 2008)

very nice pics. cant remember that last time i saw a fathead pic on this site. you have a very nice collection. good job!


----------



## Josh (Aug 28, 2008)

the fourth one down is like "who me....?"


----------



## egyptiandan (Aug 28, 2008)

Great pictures  Your Ornate box turtle looks like a Florida box turtle to me. Does it have a ridge running down it's back like your other box turtles?
No rush with the pictures, whenever you get a chance. 

Danny


----------



## terryo (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow! You really have some menagerie there. I LOVE fathead. Your boxies are beautiful too.


----------



## evin (Aug 28, 2008)

thank you for the feedback, no ridge running down its back, and i should have my table done this weekend so expect some pictures or that


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 29, 2008)

You did some great work catching some of these shots.  Love the red coloring on the boxie's head. Very nice turtles!


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 29, 2008)

Nice looking collection evin.


----------



## evin (Sep 2, 2008)

thank you


----------



## wayne.bob (Sep 2, 2008)

wonderful!!!


----------

